Ask HN: Why do social apps try to scan my local network? - gcatalfamo
======
Snowbirth
Port scans can detect fraud? [https://blog.avast.com/why-is-ebay-port-
scanning-my-computer...](https://blog.avast.com/why-is-ebay-port-scanning-my-
computer-avast) [https://www.komando.com/security-privacy/stop-ebay-from-
prob...](https://www.komando.com/security-privacy/stop-ebay-from-probing-your-
computer/740035/) Behave!
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/behave/mppjbkhgcon...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/behave/mppjbkhgconmemoeagfbgilblohhcica?hl=en)
Decentraleyes
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/decentraleyes/ldpo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/decentraleyes/ldpochfccmkkmhdbclfhpagapcfdljkj?hl=en)

------
Nextgrid
They use the local network environment as yet another input into the
tracking/stalking algorithm to both track you and also track others (let's say
you are on the same network as someone else and the social network doesn't yet
know the association, based on network data being the same the social network
can infer a connection between both of you).

------
poormystic
I'd like to know too. On Wireshark I saw that Facebook and Amazon are both
involved in my computer somehow despite my never using those services. So I
too want ab answer to this question. Mark

